# How I beat DP-the alternative way



## hope.is.here

How I was cured of DP and How You Can do the same!









Hi guys,

I'm so happy to write to you my story of overcoming DP and other mental illnesses. Just last April I thought my DP, severe depression, and anxiety would never go away. Why would they? I had all of these illnesses in a very severe form since I was 18, and I was already 21. I had taken a lot of drugs such as benzos, antidepressants, and anti psychotics which always made me feel much much worse, so I had cold turkeyd off of them a while ago (and had the most awful withdrawals imaginable!!) My mom would look at the DP forums and tell me other people's stories. Hearing those stories only made me feel worse about my situation. I thought everyone else had it better than me because at least they were writing on the forums; I myself couldn't read well at all or comprehend anything. I couldn't make out a sentence most of the time. I felt disconnected from reality, an alien in an unreal world. I had dropped out of college where I used to be a straight A student with a full scholarship. I was suicidal and tried many times to end it all. One time, I crashed my car on purpose. It was an awful crash that no one believed I could survive. I didn't wear a seatbelt. Miraculously, not only did I survive, I wasn't injured. Not one bit. God had saved me from a horrible fate.

Throughout this time, I was in psych units many times. All the psychiatrists (many of who were considered "top experts") said my case was hopeless and that I would have to be on meds the rest of my life. I was diagnosed with DP, Severe Depression, Anxiety, PTSD, Schizophrenia, and DR, just to name a few. All my friends and all of our family friends had turned away from us. My mom was severely depressed and had long term insomnia because she was so worried about me. She had quit her job to take care of me full time because she was scared I would try to kill myself again. We were in a horrible financial situation with no insurance and close to losing our house. There was no hope. My mom did not give up and found me a wonderful naturopath with whose help I started to slowly detox and make sense of the world again. It has been 6 months now and a very hard, arduous process but I can truly say that I have fully recovered mentally, physically, and emotionally. Of course, I put a ton of effort every day to stay this way but it is so worth it. I've been admitted to my college again and am going to go online for spring. I can work out everyday like I used to 3 years ago, before the start of my illness. I'm a happy and outgoing person and I believe in God 100%. 

If I can do it, I believe you can too. Of course, I had the support of my amazing mom and my great naturopath who has a lot of experience with detox. I know that if you have absolutely no support it will be harder for you...but don't give up. Give life a chance. Do what I did and I promise you will see improvement, even if it is small at first. I'm here for you. 

Diet

This is the first thing you absolutely have to change before starting Detox. I urge all of you to switch to an organic diet if you can. Personally, I have found that eating plenty of :

· organic vegetables 

· greens

· berries

· some fruits (in moderation--you want to eat a diet low in sugar)

· raw dairy (in moderation), 

· whole grains (not bread, pasta, cereal, etc. but actual whole grains such as brown rice, buckwheat, millet, quinoa, whole grain oats are extremely beneficial), 

· organic poultry (in moderation), 

· wild fish (not farmed),

· and healthy fats like nuts, seeds, fish oil, using oils like olive oil, sesame oil, pine oil, ghee are extremely beneficial to your health and will make a big difference in how you feel. 



Please stay away from:

· refined sugar (any sweets, candy, etc., but also yogurt, juice, anything that has sugar in it. The less you eat the better mentally you will feel)

· anything packaged or processed (like granola bars, frozen dinners, bread, pasta, etc. even if it says on the box it's healthy, trust me, it's not)

· caffeine (it's everywhere, so no coffee, tea-only herbal, energy drinks, etc. It's found in a lot of meds too like Excedrin so be careful before taking any)

· gluten (this is HUGE! I had celiac disease and didn't even know it. This means no wheat, rye, barley. Buy gluten free grains if you can. Research gluten and its effects on your body)

· dairy that's not organic (I prefer raw, it is so much better for you. Get raw goat dairy if you can but if not opt for organic dairy. Eat dairy in moderation at this time. For some people it's best to cut it out completely)

· meat that's not organic (this is big-you don't want the hormones and crap that the meat industry injects the animals with)

· white salt (this is toxic. Switch to sea salt or better yet Himalayan salt)

Really Helpful Foods

These things have helped me regain my health and sanity. 

· organic greens (try to eat everyday either in salad, juice them yourself, or make into a green smoothie. They might seem gross but are very important to detox your body, esp. dill, oregano, cilantro which are great for detox.)

· organic berries (so many antioxidants. Blueberries are esp. great for brain function).

· raw whey protein (the only place I think you can get the real thing is at a farm. It is very much worth it though because there are a ton of aminos like taurine and glutheonine that have sulfur which help in detox. I would stay away from the regular store bought stuff because I've only had bad experiences with it)

· garlic and onion (lots of sulfur, great for detox)

· organic pumpkins (lots of fiber and vitamins)

· practically all vegetables (you should be eating as much vegetables as you can. This will give you nutrients and help with detox).

· organic fruit (apples have lots of pectin, bananas for potassium, add lemon juice to your herbal teas, eat 1 cup of berries + 1-2 servings of fruit per day, not more because of high sugar content)

· white fish

· sardines (small fish have less toxins. These are healthy, cheap, and good for brain function)

· organic free range eggs (high in sulfur. Even better are quail eggs which are super eggs in comparison. The very best way to eat them is to drink them raw if you can stomach it). 

· ghee (you can get this at health food stores or Indian stores. It is like butter but slightly different. I suggest cooking with it, cooking on it, and lathering it on your body. It is an amazing health tool and will help make you feel more relaxed and balanced). Look into Ayerveda if you are interested in finding out more. 

I would suggest eating 4-5 meals per day. Eating regularly is good to improve your mood and energy levels as well as gets those toxins moving out of your body. Try to have a balance of healthy carbs, proteins, and healthy fats with each meal. Also, try to steam or bake or stir fry your food. Avoid any frying or greasy, fattening foods. These put stress on your liver. 

Detox

This is very important. I believe the only reason I got better was because I have done some very serious detoxing, as well as water fasting later on. For now, just worry about Diet and Detox. I have a lot of suggestions. Don't try to do them all at once because that would overload your body. Start slowly and see how you feel. Expect to feel worse before you feel better because detoxing is very hard on the body and mind. 

Ways to Detox

· follow the suggested Diet

· take charcoal capsules (I took up to 20 most days for several months)

· take edible bentonite clay ( I get mine from greenclays.com and take 1 TBSP. in morning and 1 TBSP. at night, stirring the tablespoon in a big glass of filtered water). Take this together with the psyllium husks. 

· psyllium husks (this will cleanse your colon, I took 1 TBSP in morning and 1 at night with a lot of water.)

· take detox baths (clay baths-clay can be found in bulk at greenclays.com, charcoal baths, dead sea salt baths, Epsom salt baths are great for relieving tissue pain from detox). You can also take foot baths instead for gentler detox. 

· saunas (try to go as much as you can. They can be found in gyms or you can invest in one at drwilson.com. That's where I got my small infrared sauna from.)

· drink herbal teas (try liver or kidney detox teas, dandelion tea, kombucha, etc.) These will help flush toxins out. 

· enemas (this is HUGE. No one wants to do them. I never did. But as soon as I started to do them every day for several months I noticed an amazing difference in my mood and energy level. If you want to seriously get better, you have to start doing enemas. They are not as awful as they seem. I promise)

· zeolite (also another great detoxifier)

· chlorella (also great for detox)

· supplements (it is important to supplement your body but not go overboard taking 100 different supplements either. Avoid anything synthetic)

· exercising (this could be very good or very bad. In general, when you are going through detox do not do resistance training, weights, anything hard core because you don't want to put too much pressure on your body. Walking outdoors and stretching is something I recommend doing every day, even if it is just a few minutes. When I first started, I could barely walk a couple of hundred feet. I was so weak so I know how that feels)

· filter your water. You might want to switch to Distilled which you can buy for the first month or so. Then, you should try to invest in a filter. Clean water is a must for good health. Tap water is full of toxins.

· Green your life. Avoid any chemicals, whether it is in your makeup, body products, home products, etc. If you can, buy the organic version of these things. If you can't, then do without. I know because I have had severe aluminum toxicity (there is a lot of it in conventional deodorant, toothpaste, and psychiatric drugs). Aluminum has been linked to Alzheimer's. I've also had copper toxicity and others. 



Supplement Suggestions

Basics: 

· fish oil (very, very important) 

· flaxseed oil (if you're not eating flaxseeds)

· probiotics (will help your intestines heal and will improve your digestion and mood)

· multi vitamin (natural, not synthetic)

Possible Additions:

· vitamin B complex

· magnesium (great for relaxation)

· melatonin if you need it for sleep

· glycine (an amino acid if you need it for sleep)

· glutheionine or taurine (aminos, have lots of sulfur)

(If you drink raw whey protein, don't take any amino capsules).

I've had experience with many food and vitamin brands and can recommend some good ones if you ask.







. Also, I suggest researching the quality of what you're going to buy online before you buy it. 

Don't do too many supplements at one time. Take it slow and see how you respond to them. Also, try to take a blood test and see what vitamins you are missing. You can look into getting a hair analysis done to see whether you have heavy metal toxicity too. However, as you eat well and detox, your body will bring itself into balance and you will see that you won't have to supplement as much anymore.

Important: It may make things worse to do a detox if you are taking any medications at this time. If you are withdrawing or tapering, detoxing helps but be very gentle. Also, if you want to get off your meds, do not I repeat do not cold turkey. I did and it was a huge mistake. Taper slowly instead. Look for forums with tapering support ( I used to use BenzoFriends, a yahoo group that was very helpful).

Body-Mind Connection:

Tips to Change Your Life and Healthy Living

· Surround yourself with as many positive things and people as you can, even if you don't feel like it. Don't read, listen to, or watch anything negative on TV. Listen to calm, classical, or relaxation music. If you can read ( I know many of you can't concentrate like I couldn't), then read positive health articles or visit forums where you can bond with people going through the same thing. If you watch TV, avoid the news and any depressing information. If your friends or loved ones invite you out somewhere, try to go. I know it's hard but getting away from the house is useful even if it just makes the time pass faster.

· Try to explain to your friends and family what you're going through but not in great detail. Trust me, they won't understand. Just say you're going through a hard time and need emotional support. Let your close ones know of your intention to live a healthier lifestyle.

· Reach out to God. I know this is hard because most likely you don't believe in God after what you've been through. I didn't either. I was the most hard core atheist you'd ever meet. However, during this rough time I started going to church anyway at the insistence of my mom and soon enough a way to healing was found when I least expected it. If you can make it to church or to some other religious affiliation, please do. If not, I suggest watching Joel Osteen's sermon or listening to his free podcast because his message is very easy to understand and inspiring. 

· Spend as much time outdoors and in nature as you can. Being outdoors has shown to improve mood dramatically. 

· Make small goals for yourself and try to write them down. I know it's hard. It doesn't have to be anything big. Things like cleaning your room, doing laundry, and preparing healthy meals already sounds like a marathon but try to keep busy. You now have hope. You will get your life back soon and it is time to start your journey. 

· Do positive affirmations and visualizations. Talk positively to yourself. Imagine yourself healthy and radiant. It helps to cut out pictures from magazines that illustrate what you want to look like, how you want to feel, etc. and pasting them in a notebook. Also, carrying around a piece of paper with positive thoughts will help. 

· Take quick showers often, at least 2-3x per day when you're detoxing. They are very relaxing. Baths are great too. 

Emotional Support for Your Journey:

This will be a difficult journey but worth it. Obviously, it is easier if you have the support of your loved ones. If you don't, then the hard truth is that you have to go it alone but you are worth it. Your life is worth it and you have the ability to get it back. I believe in you. I will be checking back often to see your comments.









A word to loved ones of people dealing with DP:

You will not be able to fully understand how this person is suffering. It is indescribable and inexplicable. Please help him or her to the best of your ability and understand that this is a long process. He or she needs your love and full support. 

God Bless,

Mila

P.S. I know this sounds like too much to do and also very expensive. I should mention that we sold a lot of our things in order to do this and moved to a much smaller apartment in order to be able to finance all these changes and my naturopath who worked with me extensively for several months. However, we are both doing much better now and can work and go to college now, so it was worth it!


----------



## Justinian585

I REALLY want to try this, but I lack the means and the money to do so.


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi Justinian,

I know detox seems like a lot of money. It can be. Minimally, I would spend the money if I was in your position on edible bentonite clay (greenclays.com)+psyllium husks (yerba prima brand is good), organic food if you can-quality over quantity (avoid any sugars, processed food, fast food, etc.). Also, buy an enema (they are not expensive) and start doing that everyday. No one wants to-but trust me, this helps!
Also checkout curezone.com. They have great resources on doing colon cleanses and liver cleanses. I use that website a lot personally.
Detox doesn't have to be expensive. Little things add up over time and you can gently get rid of the toxins in your body.
I don't know your specific financial situation but if you are working, try track your spending and cut down where you can in order to afford better, cleaner food, etc. If you're not working, maybe you can ask your family to contribute?
Also, deep breathing, walking in fresh air, and sunlight everyday help







And that's free.









Wish you the best,
Mila


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi John,

Thanks for replying. My clean and organic lifestyle has truly given me my life back 100%. I wish you the best of luck.

Mila


----------



## hope.is.here

Just wanted to give everyone a little update...

It's been over a year since my DP went away thx to my detox, and I am doing great. Every once in a while ppl email me for help so if you message me I will definitely reply and help you in any way possible. Once the DP is over, it is amazing how quickly life goes back to normal, and you'll forget you ever had it. The most important thing is to be consistent with a very clean, organic diet and to keep cleansing/detoxing periodically. Toxins, candida, and parasites can also cause DP. It's not only the psychological reasons. There are physical reasons as well.

You can beat this!!

M


----------



## Rowan

Hello hope.is.here, really great thread, much appreciated by me and many others here!

I have another thread next to this one called 'Almost Cured', worth checking out for those looking to cure themselves. I am so much better than I was 3 months ago using a combination of diet/detox.

Have you heard of Gut and Psychology Syndrome? I highly recommend the book, it will also explain how you can cure the real causes of mental disorders. Eventually you can remain healthy through good diet alone with no need for constant detox.

Best of luck everyone, hope you post here again hope.is.here.


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi Rowan,

Good luck with your recovery . I've never read the book you've mentioned but it sounds like interesting reading. Diet + detox is definitely the way to go. Best of luck to everyone.

-M


----------



## Rowan

Thanks for the quick reply hope.is.here.

Definetly read the book and thankyou for such a long intro post, it's helping me get better and I know of a few others it's helping. It should be pinned to the top of every category with a huge *READ ME IF YOU WANT TO CURE YOURSELF* title.

Rowan


----------



## Swansea

Hey Rowan, I have the 'Gut and Psychology Syndrome' book. Did you have digestive problems before going on the diet.? Because I didn't and mainly just skipped the no grains part. I basically eat the same as Gut and Psych with all the stews, probiotics, kefir other probiotic food, all organic food, no gluten but I add in rice and quinoa on occasion and my protein powder I use in the morning is sprouted brown rice protein. What do you think should I cut out grains too even though I dont have the obvious digestive upsets...


----------



## Rowan

Hi Swansea, that's good to hear you've been reading.

The whole point of the GAPS diet is to give digestion a rest and time to heal. Complex carbohydrates are difficult to digest and promote pathogenic bacteria in the gut, thus removing them gives the digestive tract a rest.

Most people with dp/dr probably have weak digestion, I've gone through periods of my life with constant IBS to perfect bowl movements.

Basically I don't know for certain what's best for you, for many people with dp/dr the final trigger was exposure to toxins, particularly drugs. Everyone knows the effects drugs can have on dysregulating the CNS, metabolism, lymth and immune systems but I don't think the toxins or drugs are to blame, most people are exposed to these things and do perfectly fine... therefore those that get dp/dr were probably in a bad place to start with.

I recommend starting GAPS around stage 3, meat, broth, legal veggies, probiotics. Maybe do it for a month and see how you feel, then slowly add things in. The absolute worse case scenario is you'll become more healthy!

Also don't forget to detox. What hope.is.here has written above will work perfectly well for most people. Focus on improvement rather than being perfect. Simply ask yourself once a month 'Am I getting better?'.

Remember, dp/dr is caused by a toxic overload in the body (for whatever reason), reduce your toxic load and actively remove toxins. Diet probably plays a large role for most.

That's all I know.

Best of luck!


----------



## hope.is.here

Great advice from Rowan. I've suffered from poor digestion all my life too and the drugs sent me over the edge. I eat grains in moderation (like a cup of organic oatmeal once a day)-that's probably it most days. I find that this works best for me. Of course, cutting out grains or other products temporarily is great--some may need to longer to really heal.

For me, I understand that healing is a journey and that I have to lead a healthy lifestyle for life now-there is no going back to pizza and ice cream whenever I feel like it again.

M


----------



## lemongirl

Hope!

I just wanted to check in an let you know that with your suggestions I am getting better! It is slow, but I am reminding myself to be patient and continue with the program!! 

I wanted to ask you about your edible clay. I am trying to order some on this website, but am unsure of which one to get! http://www.greenclays.com/edible-clay.php

Can you please help? 

Thank you hope....I look forward to keeping you updated!

p.s. I wanted to ask you also about something else, when you happened to get sick, did you move into a new house a year prior, or perhaps that same year?


----------



## terrances

typical hypochondriac approach. all this stuff about diet and vitamins doesn't do a damn thing unless you think it will, i.e placebo effect


----------



## Guest

terrances said:


> typical hypochondriac approach. all this stuff about diet and vitamins doesn't do a damn thing unless you think it will, i.e placebo effect


I have to agree, with 150 million people in the US obese to do incredibly unhealthy lifestyles, and many likely exposed to the same environmental toxins, saying that DP is caused by such things doesn't make much sense otherwise it would be much much more common. People can react to emotional and psychological issues in a wide variety of ways, but when it comes to how people react to toxins, poor diet ect. It would be much more consistent.

If most people have toxic amounts of heavy metals in there body, but .00001% of them have DP, blaming DP on the metals doesn't make much sense from a scientific perspective.

Being healthier can only be helpful, I'm not saying "what if we become healthier for nothing?", but I feel like this is all to much, and I can only imagine that it's rather pricey.


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi lemon girl,

Great to hear about your progress!! I usually get the 3 clay blend, but I'm sure they're all great. It's a really high quality brand I've been using for a while . Another thing that I've found has helped me so much (that I do to this day)--are infrared saunas. Amazing for detox and take a load off your kidneys.

As for the placebo effect, it has nothing to do with that. I thought the benzos would help in the beginning bc the docs told me they did--and guess what? I had to go through 3 years of hell and am still detoxing (although I feel good now) to get the residual stuff out. Sure, everyone has their own opinions, but if just thinking could make you feel better, then why are you still here terrance?

M


----------



## Guest

hope.is.here said:


> Hi lemon girl,
> 
> Great to hear about your progress!! I usually get the 3 clay blend, but I'm sure they're all great. It's a really high quality brand I've been using for a while . Another thing that I've found has helped me so much (that I do to this day)--are infrared saunas. Amazing for detox and take a load off your kidneys.
> 
> As for the placebo effect, it has nothing to do with that. I thought the benzos would help in the beginning bc the docs told me they did--and guess what? I had to go through 3 years of hell and am still detoxing (although I feel good now) to get the residual stuff out. Sure, everyone has their own opinions, but if just thinking could make you feel better, then why are you still here terrance?
> 
> M


Because it takes time for people to change their mindsets and return to a healthier way of thinking.


----------



## hope.is.here

Yes, but everyone reacts in a different way. For example, some people can eat gluten and feel fine. If I eat gluten, I'll be sick for a day or two. Some people may take psych meds for years before their liver and bodies are destroyed by them--I know ppl like that, but for me, a couple of months did the trick.

---->If most people have toxic amounts of heavy metals in there body, but .00001% of them have DP, blaming DP on the metals doesn't make much sense from a scientific perspective

---Some ppl get DP (though mine started bc of pot + meds, --the meds have a ton of metals in them btw), but other ppl get heart disease, brain cancer, etc. Everyone is different. Some ppl get affected psychologically while others get affected physically, etc.

And yes, it's pricey, but you don't have to do everything all at once. It's about slowly changing your lifestyle. Honestly, I believe that a lot of ppl simply don't have the will power and thus discourage others.


----------



## Guest

Either way, I find some of this to be excessive and there is point where the cost is going to start to out weigh the benefit and I have to assume that's around the time you start getting into things more exotic then a healthy diet and exercise.

And I have plenty of will power, I got through the worst of it by willpower alone, and am well on my way to recovering. I put a skeptical view here because I wouldn't want people to think they have to spend hundreds, if not thousands of dollars if they want to recover. It's not that people don't have the will power to do this, they just don't have the money or access to these sort of things. I'd love it if everyone on here could see a psychologist, but it's just to expensive for most people.

Like I said, I agree that healthy diet can only help people, but I feel some of what you recommend to be excessive.


----------



## Midnight

I started reading this thread with the expectation that it was going to be full of ridiculous and needless suggestions like alot of other health related threads of DP but actually it's solid, well done for sticking with it. Only thing I would say is that from my own experience, proper full body exercise like calisthenics, resistance training etc gives me a fantastic 'high' and is improving my health, so it's worth doing. Also running and cycling etc. 30 mins a day of cardio really hits the spot, but I guess if you really are in the pits of DP and feel very weak maybe this won't be possible yet.

I did think a few bits were overkill, like avoiding all negative news (i.e. burying your head in the sand).. white salt isn't toxic either is it? Eating all organic is also bloody expensive in the UK, dunno about the US or wherever you are from.

anyway, massive respect to you


----------



## Haumea

> Also running and cycling etc. 30 mins a day of cardio really hits the spot, but I guess if you really are in the pits of DP and feel very weak maybe this won't be possible yet.


That's precisely the time to do it. You have to persevere through it.

I have to say that many of the suggestions are helpful but there's a point where all of this becomes a touch obsessive and obsessiveness is the enemy of being DP-free. Sure, don't eat refined carbs, eat nutritiously, avoid added sugars as much as possible, but unless you know you have specific sensitivities or deficiencies, don't drive yourself crazy with this stuff. It's not worth it.


----------



## hope.is.here

Thanks for everyone's input 

Regarding exercise: I LOVE LOVE LOVE to exercise and do it 5-6 a week for an hour nowadays, a mix of strength training (pilates, small weights) with power walking/jogging/dancing, etc. However, when the detox is really bad (like your kidneys hurt, you're sweating a ton throughout the day (that can happen) other symptoms, etc, or you feel faint--that's when strenuous exercise can derail you). I was always the kind of person to "push through it" but that can lead to chronic fatigue or worsen the chronic fatigue if you already have it like I did.

About obsessiveness: Sure, all of those things in combination, doing them 100% of the time can seem obsessive, but I don't recommend doing it all 100% of the time...these are guidelines. For example, nowadays, if I want a chocolate bar, I'll have one or two per week, I'll just make it dark and organic. It's about balance and sustaining a healthy lifestyle. Honestly, I'm a bit jealous of ppl who can eat gluten because sometimes I do want it but 99% of the time don't eat it since I'm allergic to it. People that don't have the same allergies can eat in a more relaxed manner, but eating in the way I propose can help with the detox--even if it's temporary. Then I suppose ppl can have more wiggle room...I just love to eat super healthy because it helps me to be a straight A student at my university, it helps me concentrate during my part time job and have plenty of energy to work out and feel great when I'm with my friends.  So, some things are worth the sacrifice.

Good luck to everyone on their journey. We are all different, but we all deserve to be DP free!!

M


----------



## Rowan

Hi hope.is.here

+1 on the exercise. I'm loving the gym right now, before I was too out of it to go. Next session is friday, but it's only wednesday and I can't wait. I've also been doing low weight lifting and cardio with the goal of sweating.

Another word for obsession is dedication. Seriously to hell with messing about, a solid decade of my life was stolen from me because of depression, anxiety, CFS, IBS and now derealisation. I want to live a good life and I mean to have it. Most people on this forum don't seem to care if they should live or die.

Did you read 'Gut and Psychology Syndrome' hope.is.here? It will explain why everything has happened to you and tie in your diet/detox/mental disorders. In the long term you'll be able to eat other foods again.

P.S.

I got a juicer a week ago and WOW, mental clarity has improved noticeably!

The only problem with that is now I think I should start doing enemas since people rave about them too...


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi Rowan!

Great to hear from someone so positive ). I do think most ppl here are having a really hard time, and that's why they sometimes they negative things...I get that--I've been there. I haven't read what you've mentioned, but it sounds interesting. And I do allow myself a dessert once a week or so, it's just that I try to keep it clean the other times. Currently I'm eating 6 small meals a day and have noticed increased energy than when I was eating the traditional 3.

Juicing is great! I'd stick to mostly veggies though...and enemas--yeah, those are a must. Not great to do, but you feel really good afterwards. I used to do them everyday for a couple of months when I started, now I do them maybe 2 times a week--they really do help with candida and other stuff. I think it's important to not be embarrassed--after all, it's your body and your health.

I totally get you on the exercise. I'm at the point when I can exercise most days and I LOVE IT!! The endorphins really hook me in and I love feeling strong. It's empowering. )

Best of luck to you!!

M


----------



## hope.is.here

*say negative things lol (I'm a fast typer...lost of typos


----------



## Rowan

Wow that was a quick reply yesterday hope.is.here!

Thanks for the suggestion on juicing, I will stick more to the veggies. Just bought spring greens and celery, will experiment and see how it goes.

I'm thinking of making a website to give advice on overcoming DPDR through diet and detox. Do you think people would be interested?


----------



## hope.is.here

Yes-I think ppl would be interested. I would be careful about posting any personal info because you don't know how that stuff can impact you later in life...just saying...

I get the threads sent to my inbox-that's why the reply is fast 

I always want to help people so I respond quickly )


----------



## DreamingElegantly

Hey guys,

I do agree with going on detoxes and fast, just because it can help your body in so many ways.

I hope to be going on a juicing fast in a couple weeks. I would just be doing a weekend to start out with. It's a great way to get all the vital nutrients for your body, and get all the chemicals in your body in check! I juice occasionally, and I love the taste of most of my creations.

Honestly, I don't remember when I first got DP, I do know it was a little over a year ago. I was just waiting for it to go away and I tried to ignore it. If things go well, then I'll post again and let you guys know!


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi DreamingElegantly,

I wish you the best of luck on your journey! I know you can do it. Juice fasting is great, but I definitely suggest doing enemas and drinking clay throughout that time bc the toxins will be hitting your body really intensely.

M


----------



## lemongirl

Hey Hope!

I wanted to tell you that I've been following what you have been telling me to do, and am still getting better I believe, though at times I feel very stagnant (start feeling like I have plateaued and am not getting better), almost like the improvements are slight at times and able to miss-did you notice this? Was it a very steady rise to wellness that kind of crept up on you as you continued your protocol?

I was rereading all of your tips again to make sure I am doing everything right. One thing I really want to do is a vitamin test to test my vitamin levels and whatever other tests you suggest. I wanted to know if, through your experience, you have learned what tests to ask for? I have run to several suggestions on the internet. I am also taking the 23andme test (it just came in the mail today-yay!)

Also, I posted this earlier but I think I posted it on the wrong post. I'll copy and paste it again: 

Hope! How are you? I wanted to reach out to you and as if you also had that strange/sparkly vision, maybe a bit foggy in one eye at times?, and brain fog (I think you did have this), and most importantly pressure in your head? I always have this pressure. Do you know what I am talking about? I used to have it behind my eyes (I haven't in a long time) but I ALWAYS have it in my head...

I'm still sticking to your program! I have seen benefit and will continue.

I love having you here to come to when I need advice...

Hugs~


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi lemon girl,

About the slow progress...yes, at times you will definitely feel stagnant but I am still experiencing improvements in other things such as memory, energy, coordination, lots of areas where the brain is consistently getting better with the continued detoxing/eating really healthily. As for 23andme, I've looked into it myself, but honestly I'm a believer that we can change our "genetic destiny" and I felt that taking it might make me anxious about possible illnesses so I've never taken it. If you do show a high predisposition toward something, don't worry so much about it as long as you're living a healthy lifestyle, ok? 

Hmm...blood tests. There is a lot of stuff you could test but, looking back, I wonder if it is all that important bc I honestly don't recommend taking vitamins unless you are SEVERELY low in something and are about to crash bc long term we don't really know how it will impact the body. Also, just bc your blood vitamin levels are good/bad doesn't mean it's the same story in your tissues, organs, etc. There are a lot of nuances to the human body and things are not as simple as they seem. Thyroid, liver, and adrenal hormones could be a good idea to check just to know where you're at. You can read this article for more info:

http://www.oprah.com/health/Can-a-Blood-Test-Detect-a-Vitamin-Deficiency

(also talks about fish oil which I've taken in the past but now just eat fish)

The thing is, tests may not be that accurate after all...I'd definitely focus on saunas/enemas/organic food and superfoods like berries, greens and farm eggs/organic meat. Getting enough protein is important as well.

And I definitely know what you're talking about regarding the pressure in the head/eyes. I used to think this was just "DP pressure" but now think it may be a buildup of candida in the head/face sinuses. Mine went away slowly, so it should be getting less and less if you stick with the program--assuming that's what is your problem.

Best of luck!

M


----------



## lemongirl

Thank you so much for writing Hope!

You're right, I should still concentrate on these other things. And I promise I wont worry myself about test results. 

I also have an eye that seems to be going blurry, then not, then going blurry again (this left eye always feels much different than my right). Did you ever experience things like this?

And I still feel like I have lost my personality. It's there more-so than it was before when I first got sick, but I'm still dealing with it and of course it makes me very upset because when I act outgoing (which most of the time I am just dead tired and trying to concentrate on just functioning so I don't really do things 99% of the time), I'm actually still just dizzy and don't really FEEL real joy...does that make sense? Can you relate to this, and how do you feel now as far as personality?

Do you feel the way before you got sick, except for slight things like coordination and do you still notice those kind of things? Or is it just an annoyance that you feel like is continually improving?

Thank you so much, and I look forward to talking again. I've been positive about the whole situation, and knowing that I'm trying to work myself out of it, and that I am actually getting better, but even when I am getting better I have my moments of feeling hopelessness before I pick myself up again and continue on with the program.

xoHugs~


----------



## lemongirl

Oh yes, and the pins and needles! I got a severe case of them just the other day (felt like I couldn't even walk!). However this had gone away for awhile and then it came back. It seems to have left once more, but this only started happening when I got sick. Can you relate to this as well?

Still getting better though with your program I believe. I hope my stagnated progress kicks up again...

hug~
Dana


----------



## lemongirl

My left eye is like kind of numb (feel pressure from deep inside almost too)- I feel like it's more blurry in certain areas as well...like almost a fog is coming over it on top of the DP, but not as much on the right eye (though I do have floaters and static vision and all that too).

Ah this stuff is crazy.


----------



## lemongirl

sorry I keep posting. It's just so strange! I continue your program and get better, and continue to still, but then my eyes decide to act strange like this.


----------



## lemongirl

oh yea, brain fog is still here I supposed... I just tried to write the same post again and forgot I had written it earlier. So annoying...

xxoxo


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi lemongirl,

I can totally relate to all of the symptoms you described---everything from your blurry eye to deflated personality feeling to pins and needles. This is all just detox, trust me. This stuff takes a lot of time and patience to get through. Your body is getting rid of meds (if you've taken them), and cleansing itself of heavy metals, candida, parasites, mucus, etc. I've been on the program almost 2 years and have recently started a parasite cleanse using this product called todikamp and have seen and experienced severe detox as a ton of mucus and parasites have been leaving my body (too much info, I know) but I couldn't believe it after all the detox I have already done...that shows us just how toxic we really are. I don't know if you are on any meds or not (I forget)...but I suggest slowly tapering if you really want to get your life back. Everyone has opinions about this and everyone's body is indeed different, but in the long run, I am of the opinion that these things are awful...

As for personality--good question. Actually, I've totally gotten my personality back and then some! Illness has made me stronger and I don't put up with people's bs anymore . Seriously speaking, though, I find that I am able to actually enjoy life-friends, food, just walking outside, simple things, etc. in ways I haven't before. And if I've gotten these results, so can everyone. I'm in no way special.

Some tips though: surround yourself with positive ppl who care about living a healthy lifestyle...it's hard enough to eat/live healthy without others' negative attitudes. Also, I've said this before, but enemas and colon cleansing is SUPER important. I do a couple every day while on this parasite cleanse and it really helps with my moods bc during detox a lot of die off happens and makes us feel awful. You can youtube candida/parasites/enemas, etc. to watch some videos.

Stay strong!

M


----------



## lemongirl

Hi hope,

I wanted to check in with you. I have started to do hyperbaric chamber and I believe this is helping me? Did you ever experiment with this? I am stuck on your program though, and have bumped up my activated charcoal and I do an enema a day. I always go back and reread your posts, over and over 

I really think I have some form of encephalitis. I know it can be caused by mold etc., and I know I sound repetitive, but I have to revisit this. I am wondering if you had these symptoms:

-convergence insufficiency (if I try to focus on my fingers for instance, I see double)

-foggy eye (I know you said you have this)-it seems to fluctuate which is strange

-head pressure

-TERRIBLE brain fog

-a big one for me: TRAILS (like if cars drive by I cannot follow them, they leave trails behind them-it's almost like my eyes can't keep up)

-lights flicker (dim flickering)

-sensitive to light and sound (this is better but still there)

-fatigue (I know you had this too)

-when I drive at night (thank gosh I can drive now, I couldn't before), lights are so bright and leave long lines (it's like symptoms of macular degeneration)

Mine started, like I said before, when I was in a very moldy building abroad. I felt like I was very very tired one day and then the next morning I fainted. Then that night I had a panic attack and my visual symptoms, detachment etc. all started at once, and progressed pretty rapidly maybe within a week or so. My heart says it is probably mold, but I of course I can't help but be worried about Japanese Encephalitis etc. too. Do you have any insight on this?

I also want to wish you a very Happy New Year and give you the biggest thank you in the world for helping so many people dealing with this terrible syndrome. Doctors don't understand, and it leaves you very isolated. You are a wonderful friend and I am thankful to have you for your insight and support. It brings me more peace within this turmoil.

Many hugs,


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi lemon girl,

Thank you so much for your kind words. They do mean a lot! We Dpd ppl and the formerly "DPd" have to stick together and help each other bc you're right--this is a very isolating thing and hardly anyone will understand unless they've been there...you can't blame them for it either, it is a unique and disorienting feeling (though awful in every way of course).

I do have a bit of insight into your problems...but can you explain more specifically how you think you got the mold/encephalitis problem abroad. Where did you go, etc.? Mold is a type of fungus, regardless of what kind of mold it is...and you can get really sick from it; in some cases it's deadly (though if you're still here I think you'll live . To help get rid of fungus, candida in your body, it's good to start taking 1/3 tea spoon of baking soda dissolved in a cup of warm water on an empty stomach in the morning. You can eventually work up to 1 teaspoon (though not heaping size). My naturopath said this is one of the best remedies for killing fungus (it's an old Tibetan method). You can also look into this type of parasite cleanse, which is essential for clearing the body:

http://www.drclark.net/cleanses/beginners/herbal-parasite-cleanse

I've done these things and have had great results--although it's tough to do them bc a lot of stuff dies inside and releases awful toxins so don't be afraid to do more enemas if you start feeling awful ( I did up to 4 a day on this other parasite cleanse I'll describe bellow-- the die off was horrendous but the results were worth it. I personally do 2-4 cups in my enema of room temperature to slightly warm spring water with a 1/4 teaspoon of himalayan salt in my enema). It's also important to put a bit of himalayan salt in the water you drink daily to make sure you are balancing your electrolytes that you can lose if you do several enemas like I did over a period of time--organic bananas are also great for the potassium.

Oh, and another thing that I've recently heard from a powerful healer that I have been doing that has greatly helped me--drink 1.5-2 liters of water per day (6-8) cups...but the catch is warm it up slightly so it's body temp (around 98.6 F, or 37 C) You can warm it up on the stove slightly so as not to boil it and kill the minerals. Of course, if there are any springs in your area where you can get clean water that would be optimal, but if not, filtered is the next bet.

Now, on to the powerful parasite cleanse I've done this whole month of December and am continuing to do. It's called todikamp (don't recall if I've mentioned it to you or not, I know I told someone else about it).

http://todikamp.ru/

http://naturhealing.com/todic.htm

There's not much info on it in English online but those are good places to start. I suggest doing it online once you've done the other things for a while and have gotten stronger bc it is SUPER powerful and intense...I mean, I thought I was all detoxed out and clean, feeling good, but once I started taking this stuff and adding a bit of it to my enemas I had AWFUL die off symptoms both physically and emotionally and have passed a ton of big parasites (now, to put this in context, I am super thin and fit and have been cleansing for close to 2 years, I would have thought that I'd be so "clean" by now) but most parasites have adapted to the herbs and health foods that used to kill them before and this is one of the few things that still works. It has also been an emotional journey and the more of this stuff that leaves my body, the more "me" I feel; it's hard to explain, but I'm so much more in touch with the real me...also, this low lying anxiety I used to have is now gone and so are all of the sugar cravings (though when the die off is bad they will DRIVE YOU CRAZY) and that's why I did so many enemas...to flush the toxins out. Anyhow, this is a lot of info to absorb. Check out the websites and look into curezone threads on parasites; lots of ppl go through the same thing. It's a lot of searching...you're on the right path...don't give up. Just know it's not an easy, short process. We have to be patient with ourselves.

Best of luck to you in the new year. I know it will be better than the last! Write anytime you want 

M


----------



## hope.is.here

oh, btw, if you're interested in ordering the todikamp later, let me know so I can tell you who to order it from so you don't end up with a substandard product (since some not so reputable ppl sell it too)


----------



## lemongirl

Thank you so much for your thoughtful response Hope!

So you had all these same symptoms as me then? Or were they different somewhat? Very curious about this.

Well, this is what happened. A year ago in November I was in Viet Nam. I lived in a very moldy home. I seemed to be doing great for about 3 weeks. One day all of a sudden I felt as though I couldn't breath very well, almost like I couldn't take in a deep breath (not anxiety-like, but just strange). I then thought it must be the mold in the house (I had sensed a similar sensation when I was living in a home in Minnesota that also had mold). However, in this house in Viet Nam it was all over the walls (the home floods every year a couple to a few feet). I figured I would just move places into a home with no mold and would be fine. Also, just a quick note I had noticed that a couple of days before I was somewhat more tired than normal (I am normally very energetic). Fastforward to the next day. I wake up, go downstairs and am talking to someone. All of a sudden I faint, out of nowhere (I have never fainted in my life). I didn't even have a warning before this happened, it was very strange. I "came to" maybe a few seconds later and slowly regained consciousness. I did not hit my head (which is great). I then went to the vietnamese hospital where MRI, chest scan was performed. I said I thought it might have been the mold? They said "probably allergies" and sent me home. I moved to a different apartment and figured everything would be fine since I just had an alergic reaction or something. That night (in a hotel) I suddenly have what I now believe was a panic attack. I thought I was going to faint again or something. I asked the front desk to take me to the hospital again, but I laid on the floor on my back and it went away in a few minutes. That night I had almost flush sensations throughout my body. I woke up and was absolutely exhausted. I also felt "off"...and strange. Figured I may be dehydrated from fainting or something (not the case). I felt very disconnected. This feeling got worse until it was fullblown, what I think is, DR/DP (double vision, when I turned my head I was especially dizzy, things looked foggy, felt like I was in a dream world./isney World, sensitive to light, VERY sensitive to sound etc). I eventually made it home feeling like a zombie (flew home to the US). I was in bed what seemed to be like 2 months-too exhausted, had strange rashes (one looked like scratches, the other looked like dots kind of), the rashes went away maybe in like 30 minutes or so after they appeared? I also was also slightly strangely allergic to my cats for awhile (would itch my eyes every time I picked them up-this eventually went away). I was so uncoordinated, felt like I was going to run into everything all the time, couldn't drive because was so out of it and didn't know where I was, couldn't read. I also had ticks (I could see my nerves in my arm firing for instance). I had terrible piercing migraines, pain behind my eyes, heavy head, malaise, difficult to focus on peoples' faces). I would wake up and didn't realize I had an arm (it would feel like I literally had no arm-like circulation was not getting to that part of my body. It would take quite some time for me to regain feeling), also had pins and needles. My heart felt "strange" for about a month (I wore a heart monitor and tried to track it), but then it felt normal eventually. However, all the other symptoms remained. I started to do a lot of natural things to get better (before I found your posting) and I remember having a herx from parasite cleanse I did. I am definitely interested in getting on board with your parasite cleanse as well. A lot of the physical symptoms are a lot better (except I'm still quite tired all the time but not bed ridden), but the visual sensitivity to light, double-ish vision, stuff and *brain fog* is really hard to deal with.

Do you have any more ideas about my situation specifically? Does it sound similar to you? We may have different causes, but I wonder if the inflammatory cytokine response, maybe reduction in circulation (the after effect) was the same.

Sorry if this sounds sporadic. I am too dizzy to reread everything I just wrote! lol. Ah this really sucks, but gosh it's great to be able to write you.

I am really looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## lemongirl

So I don't know, Japanese Encephalitis, mold, toxic exposure...ugh


----------



## Guest

Hi hope.is here. Great thread thanks.

I think it's very brave that you went against what the 'specialist' (ha) doctors said and prescribed and here you are! Well done! I think you're very brave and intelligent and it's nice to see you've reaped the rewards of your effort and tenacity.

I think doctors are not necessarily all they're cut out to be. I've had many discussions with all sorts of doctors/psychiatrists/psychologists in recent years about my condition and often walked out thinking they hardly know anything about the dissociative disorders. How can a doc prescribe heavy medication if they don't really know much about the illness? That's ludicrous.. But we tend put doctors on some kind of pedestal and we've been taught to never doubt what they say. But I've learnt something in the past few decades&#8230; they're not always that clever you know. For a start how many doctors will even bother to ask what you eat or drink? Not many I can assure you. Considering we are what we eat, this is vital information that they don't have.

Anyway it's nice to see a success story from someone who didn't do what the doctors ordered.. 

P


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi Dana,

Thx for going into your situation in depth...Actually, this makes your case easier bc it is more physical than psychological (though I believe most things happen on the physical level and then impact us psychologically...) It's just that many ppl believe their case is so "special" or "different" and that they are beyond help when they're not. I have experienced most of the symptoms you describe as I too had an accumulation of a fungus (candida) in my body, which you might have, or you may have something different. However, I'd be wary of anti fungal "medication" which is mostly antibiotics and kills your immune system to the point that the fungus then has an easier time taking over the body. The way to go about it is the natural way. Continue with the protocol. Make sure to cut out dairy/gluten/sugar as much as you can until you get better (these things feed the fungus)...One thing I would eat more of is flax. The best way to eat it is to grind it up with a coffee grinder, then add warm water to it. It has a gooey consistency and is digested better this way. Try to eat 1 tbsp. with a bit of warm water in it 3x per day. Also, pumpkin seeds and pumpkin oil is great for both fungus and parasites. Coconut is another biggie. If you cook any healthy cookies, muffins (sweetened with honey or stevia, not sugar of course , then use coconut flour. There is a great recipe that I use for "rolls" which uses coconut flour, farm eggs, golden flaxseed, and farm butter. Well, actually, my mom cooks them for me lol so I'll find out the exact recipe and will post it soon. Make sure to keep on going with the clay, psyllium husk, the baking soda in warm water in the morning, and the daily enema (s). Sooner or later, you will kill it all. The colonies die in stages so you're bound to feel worse before you get better in some cases if the die off happens too fast (which it often does). You may experience a "healing crisis" which simply means you should slow down the detox for a few days and then keep on going....

I should mention this (although I'm sure it's not the main cause of your illness which I think is the mold...) but pets have so many parasites which pass to humans. Obviously, you can't just give your cats away (but keep this in mind and don't get any more 

-m


----------



## hope.is.here

p.s. the todikamp thing works ridiculously well on all parasites/fungus, etc. so when you're stronger I suggest giving it a try and that'll help things too


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi Philo,

Thank you for your insight. I'm definitely not a follower of "modern medicine" which is ruled by Big Pharma with the intent of making the most money and not really giving a d*** whether their drugs help anyone or not. Call me cynical, but I consider myself logical. Once I figured out that the drugs were killing me instead of healing me, I began a journey of self discovery and health. If it helped me, I am sure others can have the same results.

Sincerely,

M


----------



## lemongirl

Wow you are so dependable hope! Thank you for getting back to me so quickly!

These are great suggestions and I will take all of them. My diet has been grain-free, sugar free (except for maybe 1 (or zero) green apples a day when I juice or make a green smoothie), dairy free (except for the grass-fed butter in my bulletproof coffee (yes I should probably still take this out...  It's bad I depend on it so much for energy, I stopped caffine for a very long time like you suggested, then went back to it occasionally...:/), and am doing lots of organic veggies and grass fed meats with coconut oil, 1 coffee enema a day, activated charcoal etc etc all of it!! And you're right, I'm not doing any perscriptions (the only one is LDN-low dose naltrexone) the anti-fungals and antibacterials and anti-inflammatories are all natural, I took your advice to heart and have seen improvement! I will try to remain positive. And I would love to order the todikamp. Please do let me know how I can do this! I do believe I am definitely ready for it.

When you say you experienced these symptoms, were they constant for you, and just slowly went away? Or were they there, then gone, then there again (does this make sense?)

I'll be looking forward to hearing about how I can order the todikamp!

p.s. My left eye that was fogging over is getting better! Keep your fingers crossed for me that it continues to do so!

You are so wonderful,


----------



## hope.is.here

I get the alerts sent to my email which I check daily so I try to get back to people quickly 

As for my symptoms, they were constant and went away slowly over time (like the DP)...some things like body aches or "flu like" symptoms were worse on some days than others. Great to know you're seeing some improvement...all it takes is time, patience, and perseverance. Your diet sounds spot on (I too succumb to a cappuccino now and then but try to keep it clean for the most part . When you're doing a parasite cleanse, it is recommended to stop with any dairy or animal products (meat, fish, minimize the eggs--I only cook with a few now and then). So for me for the past 5 weeks this has meant cooked veggies and greens, some berries, lots of healthy fats in the form of seeds, nuts, and oils and gluten free whole grains (oatmeal, buckwheat, brown rice, millet, quinoa). This is temporary and I plan to eat animal protein once I'm done but will probably avoid it for about 3 months while taking the todikamp. The people at todikamp don't recommend this diet, per se--other people have gotten good results anyways but most protocols such as Hulda Clark really advise against animal protein while on a parasite cleanse and once I started avoiding it is when I have noticed the parasites to really start dying (along with fungus and other crap). Again, this is temporary but is an adjustment if you're used to being grain free. Theoretically you can still be grain free but the fibrous grains really help clear the digestive tract of the crap that will be dying while on this cleanse so it will be difficult (and probably not that great) to just eat veggies and healthy fats while on it.

As for todikamp, where are you located? This is the website we ordered it from:

http://todikamp.ru/

This is the info:

His name is Andrei Todika (the son of the guy who invented this thing). He is currently in Moldova but speaks good English so you can write to him or call him if you want using this info:

Телефон: (phone) +373-78-888-038
Email: [email protected] (primary email)
[email protected]

You can describe your symptoms and he will send you suggestions for taking it. I think it's about $25 for a months supply, and you're supposed to take it for 2-3 months. Everyone's protocol is a little bit different. Be aware that is is a mix of the black walnut hull with clean kerosene so it smells quite weird but who cares if it works, right?

The only thing I'm worried about is that you're not supposed to take any meds while on it (or alcohol either, but I don't think that's a problem), but you can write to Mr. Todika to find out the details regarding your situation. Be aware that this thing is really intense and you might have to up your enemas, clay intake, etc. and be ready for physical and emotional upheavals (though not everyone is so sensitive...my mom has been on it for 2 months and is pretty fine while I've experienced pretty awful mood swings). Are you working or in school at this time? Because the die off might make it hard to concentrate so it'll be vital to take things slow and be patient.


----------



## hope.is.here

A word on food that has helped me...

Regarding calcium--which we need but is difficult to get if you're not eating dairy. I start my days with cooked spinach and eat plenty of sesame seeds in the form of tahini and halva (which I sweeten with a bit of honey). In my tahini I use pumpkin seed oil, Himalayan salt, and the spice called asofoetida. Also, once I'm totally clean and feeling good for a while, I'll add a bit of Greek yogurt and homemade kefir for the good bacteria which I've had good results with in the past.

Another thing I wanted to mention- chicory root tea which can be a coffee substitute in terms of taste (but it has a lot of inulin which is really good for the gut and is really calming as well). As for energy, herbs and spices really help. I add ginger to my herbal tea, and black and red pepper and asofoteida to my meals. I also eat plenty of garlic and stir fried onions. During the parasite/candida cleanse, I kind of went crazy with the garlic, my body craved it big time and I eat it all the time. Keeps the vampires away 

Also, the promised rolls recipe (which I back in a muffin pan). They're really convenient and filling when you're on the go and taste good with some tahini or a homemade veggie spread 

1 cup coconut flour

1 cup flaxseed (grind it on the coffee grinder)--I prefer golden flaxseed bc it makes the rolls look like the real thing 

1/2 tsp. salt (I like Himalayan)

2 tsp baking soda

10 eggs

1/2 cup coconut oil (or ghee)

1/4 cup yogurt (or just filtered water)

1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar or lemon juice

Prep:

heat oven to 325 F (175 C)

mix flour, ground flaxseed, salt, and soda

separately mix eggs, coconut oil, yogurt (or water), and the ACV (or lemon juice)

fold the dry ingredients into the wet once in 3-4 portions (so don't dump them all at the same time)

stir thoroughly

put them in a pan or muffin pan that is greased with butter (or ghee)

they should bake for around 50 min

check them every once in a while

the dough will rise and the top will brown a bit

cool for 10 min

ready 

If they're in a big pan, cut after 1 hr of cooling. We do it in the muffin pan; they brown nicely and are easy to take with us.


----------



## lemongirl

I just want to say you are absolutely amazing, much better than many of the DOCTORS I have been to! And that is saying a lot since I've been to so so many this past year.

I have bought all your ingredients for your rolls and I'm so excited to make them this weekend 

Also, I finally got in touch with the Todicamp person-he was so nice and apologetic because my email had been sent to his junk mail for some reason. (I told him you referred me, even though you didn't ask me to do so. I figured since you love the product so much, maybe if you ever continued it in the future he might consider a discount for you. Maybe not but it's worth a try right?!  He also said the product was made of green walnuts extracted by a certain kind of kerosene. Is this a kind of "black walnut" that I see in other parasitics? I remember you telling me what the ingredients were before.

I wanted to ask you how you paid for it too. There are several avenues he suggested (since he lives so far away), but what did you use to transfer money? I'll be making the payment tomorrow. He wants me to start on 3 bottles for 2 months.

Also, you are so right about cats...I am certainly worried about the toxoplasmosis virus that many cats have, however, I am almost certain I probably already have it (considering I have had cats all my life and am practically drawn to them :/ I got my blood drawn yesterday to check for toxoplasmosis, and will be getting my cat tested as well. I will do ANYTHING to get well, and I am wondering if my foggy left eye is partially due to this virus specifically. Maybe it will just give me confirmation and additional information for figuring out what parasitic herbals to use in order to hopefully get rid of it. If my cat has it I will treat him. Worst case I could give him away temporarily until I become well again-that way there is no doubt my immune system isn't being effected by additional parasites by having a cat.

I look forward to keeping you updated through this whole thing! You are incredibly smart to have figured it out...

Oh yea and I found this the other day, I thought it was interesting. It's about how some prescriptions can cause encephalitis (crazy how we never hear about THOSE side effects, huh....) http://www.intechopen.com/download/get/type/pdfs/id/35733

I know I have some sort of swelling up there (in my brain that is). Though caused by something else in my case, I still think this is extremely interesting and something you can maybe relate to. I certainly can, I was given anti-anxiety pills when I had no anxiety. I had swelling in my brain, and the so called "docs" could have made it worse by adding these pills to the mix...


----------



## Guest

This is such a great thread. Thanks so much hope.is.here.


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi lemon girl,

Thx for your kind words everyone  As for your cat, don't expect to find the toxiplasmatos virus in the blood--they almost never do. I tested negative for pretty much all kinds of parasites and oh my god I've seen so many in the past two months (TMI but it's crazy and true!). You definitely need to treat your cat with all sort of anti parasite things (don't now what they give cats but you should look into it). As for todikamp, I assume you told him about your symtoms and that he gave you instructions on how to take it, right? Expect that things may get much worse and that's it's VERY important to do enemas (several a day if you feel bad) You can do 2 liters water + 1 teaspoon lemon juice + small teaspoon himalayn salt at least once per day or more if you start feeling awful. I can't overemphasize it--take clay, charcoal, zeolite, whatever to help absorb the toxins that will come out.

And yes, the black walnut is the same ingredient as in other parasite cleanses.

Another thing I've been doing lately is making my own kefir from raw, organic milk I get at a farm and adding ground flaxseed + pumpkin seeds to it and eating it once or twice a day.

Flaxseed kills candida whereas pumpkin seeds kill parasites--awesome combo! Make sure to grind the flaxseeds in order for the body to digest them well. Pumpkin seed oil is great too ( I take it 3 times per day 1 teaspoon before meals).

You can pay by western union for the todikamp, it's probably the easiest way. Also, don't know if I've mentioned it or not, but it's best to give up animal protein while on the cleanse (fish/meat) keep eggs to a minimum (I personally only bake with them now but don't eat them). The only dairy which is great is kefir (either your own--the best, or organic from the store--make sure it is unsweetened) or greek yogurt (Mevgas is my favorite and is good quality). It has good bacteria and doesn't cause candida growth like other dairy products do (bc it's sour and fermented). Oh, fermented veggies are great (you can find them at health stores or make your own). I don't know how much support you have--I'm very lucky to have my mom who cooks me all of these super healthy meals, but if you don't feel like doing these things yourself then try to find healthy store alternatives (like the organic kefir, etc).

Hope this helps 

M


----------



## hope.is.here

READ FOR TODIKAMP:

It's best to start with 2/3 drops twice a day for a few days to see how you react (DP is a sensitive thing so we might react worse than other people who start it). Best to start slow


----------



## DONTEVERGIVEUP

Hello hope.is.here,

thank you for this awesome thread and your insights! I really appreciate your work.

I'm suffering from various mental problems (panic attacks, severe depression to a degree where I just want to die, suicidal tendencies, homicidal thoughts, brain-fog, memoryloss, confusion, derealization, depersonalisation, headaches and a strong burning sensation in my head) and other issues like chronic fatigue and IBS.

I got diagnosed with lyme disease and it's co-infections last september and got an antibiotic treatment. My body responded great at the beginning but I relapsed fast and haven't made any progress since then. I know that klinghardt links these infections to parasites and toxins. Did you ever test for lyme?

Right now I don't really know what to do...


----------



## hope.is.here

Hi don'tevergiveup,

I know how you feel...I experienced all of those things as well... And yes, pretty much everything from cancer to lyme and back can be traced to candida/parasites/heavy metals/environmental toxins, etc. Getting rid of them is a long and difficult journey...but a possible one that can give you your life back.

As for any antibiotics, they all backfire in the long run. After taking them, candida starts to grow at an alarming rate and people only end up feeling worse. I've never tested for lyme, but most of my organs were pretty shot and I was on the fast track to pancreatic cancer ( I also have some genetic problems with my bile duct). Anyways, your life is up to you. Don't put it into others' hands, or leave it to "experts." There is a lot of info out there on detoxing. I would suggest starting really slowly and realizing that this is a lifelong path--eating super clean, eventually cleansing and exercising. There is a lot of info on curezone.com as well from ppl who have been through it all.

Good luck, and write if you're feeling down...cause I've been there too.


----------



## DONTEVERGIVEUP

Hey,

I started a healthy diet (no grains, no fruits, no sugar, no dairy, no meat) in november to keep candida low. But you're right, antibiotics are bad for our digestive tract. I consider switching to natural products to treat my lyme infections. Exercising is a part of my daily schedule. I started coffee enemas yesterday and found the first parasites today. I'm taking hot baths with salt as well. Maybe I'll buy a infrared sauna to improve my detox further. I checked out the Todikamp you recommend, but I'm a little bit worried about the kerosine part of it. What is your opinion about that?


----------



## Guest

hope.is.here. &#8230; You rock!


----------



## hope.is.here

The Todikamp that comes from the website and sources I mention is safe and VERY effective against parasites. HOWEVER, I don't recommend you starting it until you feel better and stronger because it kills parasites/candida/other crap quickly and you will feel awful taking it (at least I did, and many people do). I'd say don't worry about it for at least a few months to half a year, depending on how you will feel.

You sound like you're on the right track. Keep on doing what you're doing and make sure to drink bentonite clay/charcoal/zeolite as needed to make sure you're getting the toxins out of the body.

If you start feeling really awful, then make sure to rest, keep drinking the stuff mentioned above and doing enemas to flush the stuff out. Coffee enemas are very detoxifying...but if you feel bad and need to do several a day for a few days or so it's good to do filtered water+ a pinch of salt+a bit of lemon juice (like 1 teaspoon max). It might be a bit easier on the body.

Infrared saunas are really great too. That's something to look into if you have the finances for it. Most 1 person saunas run around $1000, but they have payment plans for this sort of thing. Also, some gyms/health places have them so maybe you can check that out first.

Hope this helps 

M


----------



## hope.is.here

Philos-thanks!! I believe we all deserve our hard won health!


----------



## AHuseman

Not to only bump this great topic, but to hope.is.here, I sent you a pm not too long ago asking you for more detail about your protocol. I don't know if you'll get this either.

But thanks again.


----------



## Ashley96

Can I have your email I have some questions? Needing some help I get scared reading some stories because they say they have had this for years. It's been a week since I had a panic attack which what has caused me this i just want it to go away it's got my stomach in knots I'm trying to keep my mind off of it. Seems like nights and the mornings are worse because I keep thinking it's still here


----------



## hennessy

Has anyone tried this together with medication? There are some medications that are actually helping me going on with my life but this also seems interesting.


----------

